# 3-D opportunities are dying!!!



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

There was a time when I would get charged up for the local 3-D's in our area, but they are dissapearing every year! We don't have a single shoot in a 60 mile radius for the entire month of may! Are 3-D's dying everywhere or just in my backyard?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

No, we have so many in our area, you can pick and choice!!! Some clubs get into conflicts despite trying to keep it from happening.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Here in Georgia it is the same as Wisconsin. We have two shoots a month that are within 40 miles of my house.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it is dying out here slowly.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

We don't have close to as many as we have had in the past I know I have to travel at least an 1 - 1 1/2 hrs. to go to a shoot or go out of state it is getting bad I just want to thank the clubs that do put on the shoots especially when turnout is poor I know it's alot of work


----------



## blackdog (Dec 29, 2004)

Around here they seem to be dying a slow death. There is an outdoor 3d range set up in the summer that anyone can shoot. The clubs in the area do not seem to support each other so people aren't traveling as far. Plus, there is no appreciation for the people that go through the trouble of setting up the range. The worst thing is of the 175 members of the local club, you are lucky to get 30 to show up to one of their own shoots. It is pretty sad if you ask me. People tend to take it too seriously. They have the attitude that if I can't win, why even try.


----------



## Goldring (Apr 10, 2005)

Here in North Georgia and across the line in TN, there are 3 sometimes 4 shoots a month. All within 25-40 minutes :thumbs_up


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

3d seems to be doing just fine in my area here in Ohio, a 3d shoot almost every Sunday, a bunch really, some on Saturday. Plus a national IBO just down the road a piece in Nelsonville, Indoor World in Cleveland, just 3d ranges everywhere. It isn't dying out here imo. Don't seem to be any less people at them either.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Northeast Indiana, there are 7 within 45 mins of me. 1 of them is 3 mins down the road. Another is 15 mins north of me. 
Plus a couple indoor techno ranges. 

It seems to be strong around here. 

I know nfaa is not strong in this area.


Sorry, Regards,

Matt


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Here in Massachusetts it seems to be dying out also; but it's weird because there are a few local areas where it's still strong that are not far from here -- like down in Connecticut or up in New Hampshire.

A lot of the local clubs around here have been getting real bad turnouts for the past couple of years. In addition to that, the few people who put in all the work are getting fed up with the lack of appreciation from the rest of their clubs, similar to the comments above. A few of the local guys have quit putting on the shoots this year because it just wasn't worth all the work to make a couple hundred bucks for their club when the club doesn't even appreciate it.

Around here it seemed that the competition died first -- most of the people who still go are shooting the hunter class just for fun; which is fine; but there are no money shoots or even trophys or buttons to keep the more serious folks interested.

Does anyone have any ideas what to do about it?


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Our club hosts 2-2 day shoots per year. Our last, in april, brought out somewhere between 50 and 60 shooters! Thats pathetic!! We can't get many archers from neighbouring clubs to show up, not to mention members from our own club! August 20-21 will be our 2nd shoot for the year and we're talking if folks don't want to show up we may be quitting also. Its tough to try and encourage new shooters to the sport when 3-d's and shooting opportunities are quickly dying!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of the clubs use to be 2 days but almost all now with a few exceptions are one day it is sad we use to get to shoot a couple every weekend One Sat. and a different one on Sun.


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

We have no problem finding a shoot in my area,you could shoot Saturday and Sunday if you wanted here...


----------



## rlyindra (Mar 20, 2005)

*Manitowoc Wi*

This part of Wisconsin we have shoots just about every weekend.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Western Pa.*

Got a shoot every weekend within 25 miles of home. Just had a shoot at Fryburg Sportsman Club on sunday and had about 150 attend. There was a team match last month at A.V.S.A. and going to one this weekend at Summit Twp. about 1 hour away. I.B.O. 2nd leg triple crown comming up in June, about 1 and 1/2 hour away. Harrisburg ASA coming up in June. Golden Grain 3D team shoot coming up in July. 1 hour away. If there was any more I would probally be divorced. Alive and well in Pa.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Kelsnore said:


> There was a time when I would get charged up for the local 3-D's in our area, but they are dissapearing every year! We don't have a single shoot in a 60 mile radius for the entire month of may! Are 3-D's dying everywhere or just in my backyard?


I know the feeling, just when I was just getting really heavy into 3-d, the club I'm a member of lost the land, and so far no new range in site :thumbs_do THANK's:
PALM BEACH COUNTY PARKS/RECREATION FOR NOT HELPING A LOCAL CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So, know I'll be traveling to Lee County (21/2hours)to 3-d shoot, there county loves them :teeth:


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

We have plenty of shoots in my area but the head count is definately down the last couple of years.Seems like no matter where we travel,you see the same faces.Doesnt seem to be many young guys getting into it.I think a lot of guys try it but they dont want to put in the time to get good at it,or they are intimidated by the better shooters.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

3D remains strong around here (about 120 shooters last weekend) but unfortunately, no NFAA activity to speak of other than the state shoot.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

draw29 is about 2 hours north of me but same way here. Pick the shoot you want when you want. I just wish Field would make a big comeback.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Some of the blame for the dissapearance of quality shoots needs to fall on club members.. I know how hard it is to set up a course that is not only challenging but somewhat realistic and I also know how much fun it is having set up numerous league shoots. It is almost impossible to get more than a handful of club members to set-up, run and take down a course. With only two or three people setting up 28 to 30 targets it will take an entire day just setting up.I Who has this much time.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

There have always been a bunch of shoots in Pennsylvania. You can find one any given day of the weekend. But most are small local shoots with varying degrees of challenge and most with much lower participation then years ago. 

A big part of the problem is they are a lot of work to setup. Our club has two guys doing it mostly with a few others of us helping out. I intend to get more involved with this because I see 3d as the lifeblood of our club in the summer months. 

Also, the targets are very expensive and it is hard, if you don't get decent sized turnouts to justify (or afford) new targets if turnout isn't substantial.

I often wonder if 3d has gotten watered down by so many local shoots that interest in bigger competitions is waning. It does seem most shoots are just local fun class hunter shoots.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

We have quite a few shoots up here. Usually 2 or more each weekend. The biggest problem I see is clubs do not get the word out to the shooters. Marketing is a big problem for them. Many new bowhunters have never heard of 3D.

This is why we developed 3dshoots.com 

We have heard from the clubs that listed their 3D events on the site and saw a 20% or more increase in the number of shooters. I had other clubs call and say they were getting new shooters that didn't know the club existed before they listed with us.

Even though it is free, some clubs will not take the 5 minutes to list their events and then complain when nobody shows up.

For 2005, we have over 3500 shoots listed. That said, there are some states that have ZERO listed.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

cgchris99 said:


> We have quite a few shoots up here. Usually 2 or more each weekend. The biggest problem I see is clubs do not get the word out to the shooters. Marketing is a big problem for them. Many new bowhunters have never heard of 3D.
> 
> This is why we developed 3dshoots.com
> 
> ...


You are so right! Archery and gun clubs are REALLY bad with being on the internet.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

cgchris99 said:


> We have quite a few shoots up here. Usually 2 or more each weekend. The biggest problem I see is clubs do not get the word out to the shooters. Marketing is a big problem for them. Many new bowhunters have never heard of 3D.
> 
> This is why we developed 3dshoots.com
> 
> ...


Thank You for the info! We are now listed on your kick butt site! Thanks again, Kelly Gleason :beer:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yup, the marketing side is definitely part of the problem. I have to make a major effort to find the shoots in my area; if they were easy to find that might make a big difference.

Also the shoots getting "watered down" is a problem around here -- I actually have no problem finding a shoot every Sunday if I'm willing to drive up to an hour (or maybe a little more) to get there; in fact on many Sundays there are two or three shoots within that hour drive.

But -- the turnout at each of the shoots tends to be pretty poor.

Also the courses tend to be pretty easy for the open class shooters; last week I was shooting 10-20 yards beyond the "Top Gun" stake to make it a little more challenging.

Has anyone ever tried to organize a local or statewide 3D "trail" similar to the way they do local bass tournament trails? If there was a little prize money involved and tracking of standings through the season that might make it more fun.

However, at the same time we don't want to make it more intimidating for the less experienced or "hunter" shooters; it still needs to be fun for them too.


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

In my area here in Pennsylvania,we have 3-4 shoots every week within about a 30 mile radius :thumbs_up 
it is definitely not dying out here


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Our shoots aren't getting easier for the open class. They make you work here. Here's couple examples. 38yard javelina, 46yard coyote, not to mention the tough to judge yardages. Ravines, steep up hill and down hill shots.

This is not just one club here. The open class has been really pushing out the yardage. Our average shot it 40+ now with a 50yard max.

Some of the shooters that shoot the ASA and IBO stated that if you can win at our local shoots, you are ready for the nationals.


----------



## Bodycamp13 (May 25, 2005)

*shoots dieing*

3D is very interesting to me as a sport. It is a blast and everyone I've ever taken to a shoot has loved it. I am from a small town in VA. Lynchburg. I lived on the western side of town and there were three ranges within 20 minutes. No memberships, no problems... show up, pay, shoot. There were a large number of people shooting, but nothing staggering.

Went to college in SW VA. Go Hokies! No ranges open to public w/in one hour. Two big bow shops, not many shooters. Tons of hunters. 

Now in Charlotte, NC. Searched ASA, IBO, and other private sites. No IBO qualifier shoots, no ASA shoots, only some club ASA shoots that are over 2 hours from me. I know that there are tons of hunters in Charlotte.

In general, and I don't want to offend anyone, I think ranges do a pitiful job of promoting shoots. I've never been to a shoot where there was food or side games. Compare to Sporting Clays, which I love: food, side/money games, very active. 

May be just me, but it may have something to do with the competing governing bodies. With shotgun (trap/skeet/sporting) there is a governing body for the discipline. If all bowhunters took a friend to a 3D shoot, there wouldn't be any room for parking.

BTW, sorry so long. But does anyone have a range near Charlotte, NC?
Thanks,
Bodycamp 13


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

Here in southwestern Ohio we have a shoot [or two] somewhere within 50 miles of Dayton nearly every Week-end. But you don't see alot of the faces that you used to see.There was only 25 shooters at the shoot this week-end. I have been doing this for fifteen years and when the sport evolved from 2-D to 3-D alot of people quit shooting.At least that has been my observation.Attendance is down at our club shoots about 40%.
Ten years ago we had a waiting list for membership, now we are begging for members. I don't know if people are intimidated by 3-D targets or what. Does anyone have any solutions. I've had several people suggest that a hunting lease would boost membership.
What happened to shooting a bow just for the fun of it??


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Bert2, 

I live in mass also, and a few years ago I would shoot the baystate archer 3d's every sunday all over the state. The have since changed many of the rules, and regs, from what I have heard, and lots of guys are not happy with the changes they've made, which explains the low turn out. Lots of guys quite going, they don't give out trophys anymore from what I've heard, I think they give you a pass for a free shoot if you win. I will say the last baystate archer shoot I went to a month or so ago was set up great. It was a very challenging course, with a good variety of very challenging shots. I have found a few places to shoot, nothing fancy, but local clubs with summer 3d leagues, and one club with a marked yardage shoot.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

3-d is alive and well in Arkansas. We shoot somewhere every weekend not too far from home. Glad it is doing good, like spending time with my kids on the range.
John


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

BowChilling I really don't know how you can say there is no where to shoot. I am just down the road from you and I can shoot at 9 or 10 clubs a month and only one of them is over an hour and a 1/2 away,6 of the 10 are within 45 min of my house. If I had the time I could shoot in about 40 to 50 local shoots a year and never drive more than 2 hours one way.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Here in WI 3D is gertting huge!! I dont shoot much of it but I notic on the board there is shoots every weekend all year long. Wish 300's were the same.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Bodycamp13 said:


> 3D is very interesting to me as a sport. It is a blast and everyone I've ever taken to a shoot has loved it. I am from a small town in VA. Lynchburg. I lived on the western side of town and there were three ranges within 20 minutes. No memberships, no problems... show up, pay, shoot. There were a large number of people shooting, but nothing staggering.
> 
> Went to college in SW VA. Go Hokies! No ranges open to public w/in one hour. Two big bow shops, not many shooters. Tons of hunters.
> 
> ...


The next time you are in Lynchburg look us up at twinoaksarchery .com


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*** this is a duplicate post from the "promoting 3D archery" thread because it's the same topic ***

Do you guys think it's possible to mix strong competition on the higher end with good fun on the lower end? I'm hearing points in favor of each, but I think we really need both to keep the sport strong.

A lot of the folks I shoot with are on the higher end of the scale and they want the shoots to be challenging, they want some good competition, and some kind of prize would make it even more attractive. Many of them are sick of the local shoots because they are too easy, so they are not good practice for the tougher shoots like the IBO Worlds. Recently it seems like I could just leave my pin at 30 yards, not move it for the whole shoot, and be pretty close on most of the targets. This gets boring pretty quick so some guys don't even bother going; they can get better practice at home instead.

On the other end of the scale, I hear people saying that the shoots are too hard and they don't want to be embarased. I was talking with some of the local guys saying that I'd like to see longer distances on the "Top Gun" stakes, and they told me that they have been hearing the opposite.

So maybe there need to be more classes -- make the easy ones easier and the hard ones harder?

The idea of a shotgun start sounds pretty cool, but at the same time it would make it more difficult for people to all show up at the same time, rather than getting there whenever it works for their schedule.

Also it might be fun to mix up the groups so you have some of the high-end shooters with the beginners so that it would create opportunities for learning and teaching; however that might make it more intimidating at the same time.

Also it would be nice to be able to find out where you placed in the shoot; at most of the local ones around here we just leave when we are done and if you call back later nobody even has the scores available.

?????????


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

*More Wisconsin shoots than I know what to do with!*

Your in the wrong part of Wisconsin! My gang has to have planning sessions about which shoots we want to hit the next weekend. We are doing at least 2 and maybe 4 this weekend. Heck we could shoot 3 different shoots every day on weekends here if we really wanted to. If you can travel a little PM me and I'll get you hooked up with with the goods down here.(Southern Wisconsin) Were shooting Platteville on Sun., Trempealeau on Mon., and I'm sure I'll shoot on saturday too I just don't know where yet.


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*Area 3-D shoots*

Our club (Central Michigan Sportsmen's Club, Stanton, Michigan) nearly eliminated our 3-D events and the range all together due to lack of participation. Now, weather or not that is because of declining interest is debateable. However, we just can't seem to get people out to shoot, and that includes club members. I, along with a few others, convinced the club to continue the shoots and to make improvements to the course. We have had two shoots (fun shoots, mind you, not sanctioned events), with a turnout of 22 people in April and a only 12 in May. Our shoots are on the third Saturday of the month, from 8-3 and includes a free breakfast from 8-11 for an entry fee of only $7.00. Quite a bargain for a 30 target, wooded setting course. I thought, and hoped, that we would get more turnout, but as far as I can tell in this area 3-D seems on the downslide. I hope to heck I am wrong....Maybe some of the Michigan fellows posting here would like to come on over to our shoots, and let us know about your shoots, we enjoy traveling some.....Only about an hour from either Lansing or Grand Rapids...Check 3Dshoots.com or PM me for more info...


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

We have one almost every week all year long. Sometimes it tough for the local clubs not to over lap shoots. Our clubs last shoot had 222 shooters for a one day shoot. I think it broke our record for attendence :smile: If I had to go a few weeks between shoots I think I would have withdraws  I love shooting.


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm from the Houston area in Texas and we have 5 clubs within an hour of Houston that hold 3-D shoots. We hold our shoots on the 4th weekend of the month - 3-D on Saturday and spots on Sunday. 

We have about 70 members (counting heads of households only). We have about 10 members who show up for work parties and to work the shoots. The rest of the members just show up occasionally to shoot. Even some of the board members don't show unless it's convenient. I have racked my brain trying to figure out how to entice members into participating more, but I haven't figured out anything that works yet. We have one of the nicest, if not the nicest, ranges in the area. We offer memberships that include a very nice (if I do say so myself) website, a bi-monthly newsletter, and 24/7/365 access to the range. We have a lighted practice range with targets from 10 to 80 yards, a 30 lane 3-D range and a 28 lane spot range. 

We have been serving brisket plates and sandwiches, hot dogs, sausage dogs, cold drinks for every shoot until recently. We average 40 - 50 shooters per month for 3-D and even less (10-12) for spots. 

We put ads in the TFAN, we post flyers, we post our shoots on several websites, we put flyers and membership applications in the local archery shops. We travel to other clubs' shoots in the area. I for one would welcome suggestions.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Bert2 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to organize a local or statewide 3D "trail" similar to the way they do local bass tournament trails? If there was a little prize money involved and tracking of standings through the season that might make it more fun.
> 
> However, at the same time we don't want to make it more intimidating for the less experienced or "hunter" shooters; it still needs to be fun for them too.



Yes, We have thought about that and its a great idea. It's in the works for Wisconsin. If it works out here next year. We will expand to other states. I put a thread on this site called who wants to be a 3-D pro. We got no response so we went with the trail idea. Looks like we have some sponsor interest and about 2 dozen competitors commited already for next year. There is a fee to shoot the trail and this does not include shoot fees but the cost for the trail season is minimal. It is going to be the Pro 3-D Archery Association. (P3DAA) I will post more info as it is made available to the public.
I really wish we would have gotten more feedback on the thread. Good or bad, it would have helped. But all the archers who have been approched have wanted to be a part of this and as I said earlier we have great prospects for sponsorship. Great idea. If anyone has any other ideas please PM me.

Also there will be qualification criteria to shoot the trail.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*Plenty of shoots here*

here in Iowa there are 3 courses within 30 miles of me.. it seems that if you are willing to travel a little here in Iowa you can hit a 3d just about every weekend.. this weekend there are 4 shoots with in 50 miles of me .... :mg: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

*sad*

wow this is truly sad, in my area ( western PA) there is an average of about 10 shoots withing an hour of my home town that we could go to every sunday


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I love the trail Idea!! I dont shoot 3D but will if there is a trail of tournaments to shoot. I shoot spots and just kinda needed a good reason to shoot 3D.


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

This is a link to the website for my archery club. I designed and built the site and have had lots of positive feedback. We wanted an internet presence beyond being listed on the other sites. I would love it if y'all would checkit out and give me your feedback. It's my first attempt at a website and I've been working on it for a couple of years, but I know it could be better.

http://www.saltgrass.org

This is one avenue we have pursued trying to get the word out about our club and our shoots.


----------



## bowshootinmomma (May 4, 2005)

*3D's alive and well in Kansas*

Yep...3D is alive and well in our neck of the woods here near Wichita Kansas. We have shoots within 45min of us nearly every weekend and we see quiet a few kids and a few women turn up too. What a great way to spend time with the family! Some of the shoots are 2 days...that's always fun. :teeth: We just had an 'Iron Man' shoot last Sunday...don't know what the count was but there were LOTS there and we had a great pork BBQ at the Clubs grounds after... along with lots of draws. We had a blast! :thumbs_up


----------

